# Lake Houston Bass



## bjs (Jan 24, 2011)

Fishing club tourny February 12. Never fished Lake Houston. Planning on fishing in Luc. Bayou area. Any tips on baits, areas or thechniques? Help!!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I live 10 min from the lake, and I take my boat to Bastrop, Conroe, Livingston..... LH is a mudhole, very poor for LMB. Luces looks fishy, but most fish are on the docks in main lake or in E Fork. The water color is poor, except in Luces but if you have a GREAT day, you may catch 12lbs. They run a Tue night tourney there from April to Sept and usually only 1-3 limits at best and a lot of blanks. Look up anglers quest tourneys to give you and idea of some weights.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Lake Houston Tourney*

17.5 pounds won the tournament Saturday and it took 12 pounds to be in the money. And the weather was 28 degrees at take-off. You will not catch huge fish, but there are bass available if you put in the effort.


----------



## TheTexasHammer (Jan 14, 2011)

Find any shallow coves this time of year. Lake Houston fish will get into water 1' or less on a regular basis especially when they're getting ready to spawn. The lake is very underrated IMO when it comes to bass fishing. The problem with the Tuesday night tournaments is that you only fish from 6-9 pm. You better be on them and catch them quick and hope one of the other 30-40 boats don't beat you to your spot. I would avoid Luce Bayou unless you like company. It gets pounded. Think about out of the way spots like the W. Fork and its miles of backwater.


----------



## bjs (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

